# Men Arrested For Mailing Marijuana



## FruityBud (Nov 28, 2007)

Neither rain, nor sleet, nor snow could stop the drugs from reaching Upstate streets, thanks to the U.S Postal Service.

 It's about as simple a plan as you could dream up. Just mail the marijuana. And it worked. Prosecutors say an international drug ring shipped the stuff across the border and into the Carolinas for two years.

$260,000 dollars worth of pot, shuttled from Canada to Greenville and Asheville, and then sold for a profit.

It would begin with a ringleader in Vancouver, working with a supplier. They would fed ex or mail boxes of drugs to two men here.

After a yearlong investigation, the criminal division of the IRS arrested three men, all sentenced to between 6 and 18 months in jail. Two of the men live in North Carolina now, but one lived in the upstate when this was going on.

They are identified as Eddie Ball, Daniel Pounds and Richard Hobbs, all of whom are out on bond.

http://www.wspa.com/midatlantic/spa/news.apx.-content-articles-SPA-2007-11-27-0022.html


----------

